# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Fotografias decentes

## Paula Exposto

Depois de ter ficado toda contente que já conseguia por fotografias como deve de ser nos tópicos, cheguei à conclusão que afinal estou no mesmo ponto. Desculpa Júlio mas as tuas explicações de hoje à tarde não tiveram os resultados que esperava  :yb620:  .

Como é que coloco as fotografias na galeria do Reefforum de modo a depois poder utilizá-las nos tópicos com 100% de resolução.
Perguntando a mesma coisa de outra maneira: como coloco fotografias na galeria para depois abrir uma janela com a respectiva fotografia maior.

Espero ter posto as minhas dúvidas de maneira esclarecedoras.

Obrigada,

Paula

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Paula,

O que queres fazer é muito simples:

- Clicas em Galeria (barra superior)
- Clicas em My Albums
- Clicas em Create a New Album (podes criar um album para o teu aquário)
- Após teres criado o teu Album clicas do lado direito em [Upload photos], neste menu podes seleccionar directamente do teu computador 6 fotografias, podes fazé-lo várias vezes mas sempre em conjuntos de 6 fotografias
- Uma vez criado o Album e feito o upload clicas na fotografia que queres usar no tópico e fazes copy-paste do BBcode para inserires na mensagem.

- O tamanho de cada fotografia não pode exceder os 250 kb.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: Viva Paula
Tudo bem por aí nessa "joia" do Atlântico? Espero que sim!
Não serei a pessoa mais versada para te esclarecer neste assunto, mas do pouco que sei vou procurar ajudar.
Não sei se percebi bem as tuas dúvidas mas em síntese, e se não ficares esclarecida, pergunta até ficares, nem que ponhas toda a gente à banda :SbLangue17:  :JmdFou2:  :yb624: , a resolução vai depender muito da qualidade da fotografia e do tratamento que lhe fizeres por exemplo com o adobe photoshop antes de a carregares no fórum (=upload). Sabes trabalhar com o adobe photo shop ou outro ? Qual o que utilizas para re-dimensionar as fotografias (800x600)?

Quanto a colocar imagens no fórum, pois será o código BB que se compõe pelo endereço do ficheiro de imagem entre [img]endereço da imagem (esteja a imagem alojada no fórum ou num site qualquer) [/img]

Vai ver esta imagem à galeria e vê o código BB



Uma vez carregada a imagem no fórum, bastará colocar o cursor sobre o código BB, acionar com um click, fica marcado a azul, fazer ctrl c e depois no post que está numa janela virtual que abriste (se usares o fire fox no menu ficheiro é a segunda opção - novo separador - fazes ctrl v e fica copiado no sitio onde nessa janela tiveres o cursor activado.

Quanto à resolução, pois como acima escrevo, vai depender de como obtiveres a fotografia, o tratamento que lhe deres e por fim se usares o adobe photo shop ao gravares como...vai surgir uma janela que te pede para seleccionares a resolução/tamanho do ficheiro.

Isto não é linear, mas a experiência fará o resto. Eu não serei a pessoa mais indicada para explicar estas coisas, contudo e dentro dos poucos conhecimentos que tenho, procurarei ajudar. 
Penso que nesta rubrica de vídeo, fotografia e técnica encontrarás muitas respostas, explicações bem melhores e mais completas, além disso a Leonor Drummond também é uma excelente fotografa, pelo menos para mim é e poderá ser uma referencia a quem perguntar. Fica a sugestão.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Paula  :Olá: 

Acrescentei mais alguma informação aqui

----------


## Paula Exposto

Obrigada a todos pelas respostas.
Saber colocar as fotos nos tópicos até sei, mas o que pretendia era as fotografias com qualidade 100% como o Júlio referiu.

Ainda no outro dia estive a "treinar" pôr as fotografias aqui no forum com o Júlio e correu tudo bem. Quando tentei sozinha mais tarde, nas fotografias que colocava na Galeria só havia 1 tamanho disponível, enquanto que quando os uploads das fotos que o Júlio colocou tinham 2 tamanhos (1 maior que o outro).
Também não consegui abrir uma janela com a fotografia maior do que a que estava na Galeria.

A ver se é desta que fico esclarecida.

----------

